# Olive Garden's Tuscan Garlic Chicken



## Vermin999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Followed this recipe with a couple of changes, used chicken thighs and used pecorino romano cheese because that is what I had on hand. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8QfcX2qZKU

Floured and fried the chicken in a little olive oil.






Then finished the chicken indirect.





The sauce. I got a pasta maker for Fathers Day and gave it a try today and made some fettuccine. Was good but should have made the pasta sheet a notch or two thinner.





Plated


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd be all over that.


----------



## whmaine (Jul 3, 2012)

If I had a pasta maker, I'd be waaayy too round.  Looks fantastic.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jul 4, 2012)

WOW! thats all i have to say WOW..Great stuff V!


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 4, 2012)

Grub! Good looken stuff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 4, 2012)

I've made my own pasta quite a few times, usually ravioli's. Can't beat homemade pasta's! Nice meal.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm with Cliff on this one!!!


----------



## wascolianpride (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats a beautiful plate my friend


----------



## bsherben (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't really care much for Olive Garden, but that actually looks really great.


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking meal!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Got tired of waiting on free app, so I bought it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks mighty tasty. Think the only thing I could afford in there is the salad and breadsticks..or maybe I was on a diet or something..yeah that bound to be it.


----------

